# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Meu primeiro REEF 120x60x50

## G. Carlos

Boas a todos...

Após alguns Anos nos aquarios de agua doce, finalmente decidi dar o "Grande" passo para os salgados.

Segue algumas fotos.

Aos mais "batidos" nestas áreas peço a ajuda, criticas e concelhos para que possa melhorar o meu Reef.













Gostaria de agradecer a Marisa da FishPlanet, ao José Santos e Ricardo Santos da Reefnatura pela paciência e esclarecimentos prestados nas escolhas e aconselhamento do material  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Está com muito bom aspecto  :SbOk: 

Por curiosidade, o móvel foi mandado fazer? DIY?

----------


## G. Carlos

Comprei tudo junto (armário, aquário e Sump) da Scalare.

somente os fundos e forras e que são DIY.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Gosto muito, ficou muito bom esteticamente  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Muito porreiro.
O móvel esta muito bonito.

Forca com isso.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas
tens ai um bom inicio  :Pracima: 
só um pormenor essa divisória central é para um refugio com macro algas ou mangues certo? eu percebi o conceito mas essa zona com as pedras maiores par obrigar a agua a passar pelas raízes pode ganhar muitos detritos e isso nunca é bom tens de ter atenção a isso e vigiar de resto ta tudo muito porreiro e para reforçar o móvel ta muito porreiro

----------


## Marco_Pereira

ahh e desculpa ter reparado mas shisha to the power  :yb624:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Carlos, está com bom aspecto, é continuar e sempre com essa atitude. Deves ter tudo bem estudado para depois não gastares € em vão. já pensaste que tipo de iluminação vais por? Circulação?

Vou dizer 1 coisa e espero que não leves a mal mas é a minha opinião, eu trocava esse papel de fundo. Gosto mais de ver assim um azul ou preto porque depois com corais verdadeiros fazem um contraste melhor mas é o meu gosto :P

Um abraço e boa sorte com o projecto

----------


## G. Carlos

Boas Joao  :Wink:  

O papel ja foi fora :P, ja vinha com o aquario, mas na ultima foto ja nao esta  :Wink: 


Iluminaçao vou para 6x 54w T5... gostava mais da iluminaçao led mas... 

----------


## João Seguro

Não sei quanto vais gastar nisso mas estou a fazer a minha calha de leds com e em leds gastei uns 300€ + uns 80 em dissipador + 40€ na fonte e mais uns pózitos mas tudo por uns 500€ mas vou ter calha para 10 anos sem me chatear com troca de lâmpadas e com a conta da luz alta.

Com T5 uma calha porreira nova uns 400€ + lampadas não foge muito do que gastei, e gasta mais luz e lâmpadas...

EDIT: E o meu aquário é de 135*65*60

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Não sei quanto vais gastar nisso mas estou a fazer a minha calha de leds com e em leds gastei uns 300 + uns 80 em dissipador + 40 na fonte e mais uns pózitos mas tudo por uns 500


 cum caraças 300 em leds vai ficar um canhão tens fotos disso heheheh

para não variar concordo com o João mesmo que não compensa-se em termos energéticos compensava em manutenções pois t5 boas 6 em 6 meses trocas hqi de ano a ano trocas :| a longo prazo não compensa...
eu gastei 60 em leds ainda tenciono gastar mais uns 30 para uns rgb dissipador 50 ventoinha para arrefecer mais fontes 60 e acho que tenho luz a mais  =| 150w o meu aqua é de 200l  pá 250 por alto agora a escrever é que dei conta do que já gastei até estou a engolir em seco mas sempre é preferível a hqi de 250w que tinha que quase nem um ano tinha ja tava a precisas de mudar e cada vez é um estalo de no min 60 e nao sei o valor das t5 mas deve ser tipo 25 30 cada

se tiveres jeito para bricolage e paciência para pesquisar a melhor solução para ti na net é preferível leds

----------


## João Seguro

Marco ainda não tenho fotos mas depois abro um tópico sobre isso  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Comprei tudo junto (armário, aquário e Sump) da Scalare.
> 
> somente os fundos e forras e que são DIY.


boas, só uma pergunta... o fundo  por baixo da sump vai aguentar com o peso??

----------


## PauloEduardo

> boas, só uma pergunta... o fundo  por baixo da sump vai aguentar com o peso??


Estive a ver agora e também concordo com a pergunta!
Isto porque vai ser quase 500kg de peso em cima...

Pelo que vi o movel é de madeira e o suporte para o aquário não tem apoios ao centro... Grave... Grave...
Tens que meter suportes ao centro para equilibrar a distribuição do peso...

Se a madeira for mesmo massiça e de boa qualidade deverá aguardar a pressão, mas não te esqueças que tem que ser tratada com verniz ou tinta maritima para evitar a destruição pelo efeito da agua salgada.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------

